# Westicat Cat Club Show at Ashton Gate, Bristol



## tailchaser1 (Mar 13, 2011)

WesTICAt is a TICA club which covers all the South West of UK. We are holding a 2day cat show at Ashton Gate Stadium on 9th and 10th April. There will be many breeds on show from Sphynx to Persians and for cat lovers and great event. You will be able to see the cats being Judged by Judges from USA. Canada, Russian and UK. We will be having raffles, a quiz and a variety of trade stands. If you are thinking of buying a pedigree cat it gives you the chance to chat to the exhibitors about their cats which they really love to do. Come along and meet some of the most amazing cats you could imagine. If you have a pedigree cat and would like to show it look at the website Home for details you may get the bug. Visitors Admission - Adults £3 and children £1. This is only our 2nd show and we would love it to be a great success.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Shame I'm up in NE Scotland or I would love to have attended. Hope it goes well!


----------

